# Broken Point/blade id



## AMobley (Sep 13, 2016)

Found this today in a washout. Not sure f it was an old point worked down into blade, or a dedicated blade.

There has been machinery in the area in the last few years and the clean break is leaving me hope that the other half will show up if these rains keep coming.

Found in north central Florida. Thanks guys


----------



## AMobley (Sep 13, 2016)

.another


----------



## AMobley (Sep 13, 2016)

Other side


----------



## apoint (Sep 13, 2016)

Parallel sides would lead me to think it was a  square knife.


----------



## southernman13 (Sep 13, 2016)

Chief Sponge bob
Square knife lost it hehe. Nice!! I found a broken one couple weeks ago. I'll get it out and post a pic.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 14, 2016)

I'd say broken almost-finished preform. The pressure flakes are all on one side with only percussion scars on the other side, and look like they were made as a series to shift the flaking platform to the other side to set up the first run of pressure flakes, instead of as a final sharpening. The deltas are still there between the flake scars, which would leave the edge pretty dull. Finished points and knives usually have those removed during the final sharpening. I have broken a lot of points at that stage myself - usually at that stage of manufacture you are using a long-handled "Ishi stick" pressure flaker, and putting a lot of pressure on it. A slight error in support of the piece will usually cause it to snap.

The basal thinning and style of pressure flaking screams "Dalton" to me.


----------



## southernman13 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Points*

Here's th knife I found. Or what I think is part of one. Along with a few other pieces. Well I tried to up load but it won't take it. I can text or email ricksouthernboom@bellsouth.net if someone could load them. I have trouble on here most of the time trying to load pics


----------



## creekrunner (Sep 14, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'd say broken almost-finished preform. The pressure flakes are all on one side with only percussion scars on the other side, and look like they were made as a series to shift the flaking platform to the other side to set up the first run of pressure flakes, instead of as a final sharpening. The deltas are still there between the flake scars, which would leave the edge pretty dull. Finished points and knives usually have those removed during the final sharpening. I have broken a lot of points at that stage myself - usually at that stage of manufacture you are using a long-handled "Ishi stick" pressure flaker, and putting a lot of pressure on it. A slight error in support of the piece will usually cause it to snap.
> 
> The basal thinning and style of pressure flaking screams "Dalton" to me.



so probably made the maker cuss?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 14, 2016)

creekrunner said:


> so probably made the maker cuss?



Usually does for me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2016)

I didn`t ever really let it get next to me when I broke one, but I slung a genuine orangatang fit when I popped the ear off this one.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 14, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I didn`t ever really let it get next to me when I broke one, but I slung a genuine orangatang fit when I popped the ear off this one.



 I would have too, after getting that other notch that deep. I popped the ear off a big 6" long, 4" wide Calf Creek once that I had worked on off and on for a week. Had one notch nearly 2" deep. Broke it about two flakes away from getting the other one to match. I flung it out of sight down through the woods and educated all the local young'uns.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> I would have too, after getting that other notch that deep. I popped the ear off a big 6" long, 4" wide Calf Creek once that I had worked on off and on for a week. Had one notch nearly 2" deep. Broke it about two flakes away from getting the other one to match. I flung it out of sight down through the woods and educated all the local young'uns.





I would always run each notch 2X2, to keep them even, and if one rounded off in there, they would still be close to even. Not paying attention, I ran that one off by itself, then tried to catch up on the other side. I torqued the pressure flaker as I got mean with it, and the results are obvious.  I knew better.  

ABO knapping at its best. And worst.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 15, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I would always run each notch 2X2, to keep them even, and if one rounded off in there, they would still be close to even. Not paying attention, I ran that one off by itself, then tried to catch up on the other side. I torqued the pressure flaker as I got mean with it, and the results are obvious.  I knew better.
> 
> ABO knapping at its best. And worst.



If you look deep enough in most ABO knapping buckets, you're liable to find a little diamond file in there hidden somewhere for fixin' rounded-off notches.


----------

